# How do you get a Cash and Carry Card?



## Smashbox

Do you possibly know anyone with a card for access to a cash & carry? I know of one local C&C that will allow cash sales to non card holders too.


----------



## bullworth

Smashbox said:


> Do you possibly know anyone with a card for access to a cash & carry? I know of one local C&C that will allow cash sales to non card holders too.



Do you know what the requirements for getting one of these cards is ?


----------



## ajapale

Ive copied this question from the sugar thread.


----------



## dereko1969

ajapale said:


> Ive copied this question from the sugar thread.


 
Sweet!




I'm here all week......


----------



## Smashbox

ha! 

Requirements is usually owning a business, a VAT number and proof of address I believe.

Perhaps you know someone who would allow cash sales using their account? Or, like I said previously, they might take cash sales without asking if you have an account.


----------



## bullworth

Smashbox said:


> .
> 
> Perhaps you know someone who would allow cash sales using their account? Or, like I said previously, they might take cash sales without asking if you have an account.



is that illegal and subject to an audit ? does it amount to buying goods minus the VAT ?


----------



## Mrs Vimes

Hi Bullworth,

The vat aspect only comes into play if the holder of the card/vat number tries to claim an input credit for the purchase.

If you are paying cash then it presumably wouldn't be on your friend's account.


----------



## RonanC

You still have to pay the VAT (where applicable)


----------



## Mrs Vimes

I believe that in a cash and carry everyone pays the vat and then (where applicable) reclaims it from Revenue.

Therefore you can only illegally reclaim vat by putting it through your books and not by not paying it?


----------



## bullworth

If the Cash and Carry isn't just  a place where VAT is dodged then how come they are cheaper ? Why can't ordinary shoppers go there and get those cheap prices ? Is this anti-consumer ? Wouldn't the whole country be better off if all people could go get the cheapest price and not just a select few ? I don't understand why there are any restrictions on who is permitted to shop there and who is banned.


----------



## RonanC

The Cash & Carry style business is designed for bulk purchasing by smaller retailers. Most households would not buy tins of beans in quantities of 100 at a time. Most households would not buy 100L of cooking oil at a time. They primarily sell to the trade and offer bulk discounts for this reason alone.


----------



## Time

They are really a private club and can exclude who ever they like.


----------



## Smashbox

As mentioned above, for a cash sale for the regular joe soap, like me, I wouldn't reclaim the VAT, but for certain items it would still be cheaper to pay the VAT at the cash&carry prices. 

Ronan, I'm pretty sure C&C's have moved on from that slightly. You no longer need to buy 100 tins of beans, etc as they usually allow you to split packs. So you can still buy one, or more tins, for the same prices as you would the 100, the price just gets divided by 100. (note : for most items this is the case)

I am one of those who believe we should all be allowed into cash&carrys, as they simply aren't the way they used to be at one time.


----------



## RonanC

Smashbox said:


> As mentioned above, for a cash sale for the regular joe soap, like me, I wouldn't reclaim the VAT, but for certain items it would still be cheaper to pay the VAT at the cash&carry prices.
> 
> Ronan, I'm pretty sure C&C's have moved on from that slightly. You no longer need to buy 100 tins of beans, etc as they usually allow you to split packs. So you can still buy one, or more tins, for the same prices as you would the 100, the price just gets divided by 100. (note : for most items this is the case)
> 
> I am one of those who believe we should all be allowed into cash&carrys, as they simply aren't the way they used to be at one time.



Oh I agree that C&C's have moved on, but I was giving the exampe that they are geared towards bulk buying retail customers. 

You will still get a lot of items cheaper in supermarkets, especially when Brands offer 'bogof' deals and so on.


----------



## bullworth

RonanC said:


> You will still get a lot of items cheaper in supermarkets, especially when Brands offer 'bogof' deals and so on.



I don't trust the bogof deals. The price of an item can go up and down like a Yoyo e.g Pringles (1 to 2.50 euro) or Nutella (over 3.09 euro for 200g in tesco now but was 1.65 only a few weeks ago and still can be found at that price elsewhere) and usually after the price has reached a peak they then offer you a bogof deal which basically is the same as buying one of them at  an almost reasonable price instead of buying one at a ridiculous price and then getting a ''rebate'' of one for free.


----------



## mcaul

I drop into musgraves every couple of months, mainly for particular type of bin bags (clear) paper cups and cleaning stuff (specialiast)

Every month I walk past the aisles of biscuits, tinned goods, snacks, drinks etc etc because the savings simply don't exist for the volume you need to buy. Now and again I'll pick up a few boxes of water / box biscuits to keep the staff happy.

E.g. Tins of batchelors beans work out at 65c each - about 7c cheaper than Tesco and you have to buy 24. Also supermarkets will ahve multipcak and other deal.
Cans coke - 10.99+vat - about 54c each. Local shop sells 6pack for 3.20 (53.3c each)
1kg sugar - currently 1.24 inc vat from musgraves - a 5 c saving from supermarkets and you have to buy 24.

Av margin for grocery trade is less than 20% and less than 10% on highly branded products - of course there will be retro discount and volume purchases and special offers, but take it from me, its not worth it for normal household shopping.


----------



## ajapale

BuyLO has the look and feel of a hybrid cross between an old fashioned C&C and a German discount store. You still have to look hard for the bargains.


----------

